# Abnormal pap smear after 5 months of giving birth?



## amore74 (Nov 8, 2006)

I gave birth to my ds 5 months ago and I just had my annual pap smear results back. They found abnormal cells. They couldn't schedule me in for a follow up until 3 weeks from now. Could the delivery have triggered this? They said it could be inflammation of the cervix to pre-canceroud cells... Anyone experienced this?


----------



## juliansmom (Jul 7, 2006)

I just had a similar thing happen-- I gave birth 3 months ago, and the pap smear at my 6 week appointment turned up abnormal.

I have been all over the net and have found that many women show abnormal paps during and after pregnancy without there being anything wrong. I am hoping that this is the case with you and me.








I wish you all the best.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i've had one but mine was right before i happened to *oops* get pg. don't worry! you could get another pap or go for the colposcopy... my colposcopy showed fewer abnormal spots than they thought and they didn't even have to do anything else. i just went for paps twice a year for a couple years afterwards (and upped my vit c intake and quit smoking) and everything's been fine!


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I had an abnormal just before getting prego too. First off did they test you for HPV? Some automatically do it with the pap and others will wait until the pap comes back abnormal. I had one of the high risk strains of HPV which can sometimes, if left untreated (usually for years), turn into cancer.

I waited 4 mos and had another pap done because sometimes it will clear itself out. This used to be the standard course of things but ACOG now says to do a colpo right away. Anyways after 4 mos it still came back abnormal. I had my colpo about 2 weeks ago and the doc biopsied part of my cervix which came back with mild to moderate dysplasia. Since I'm still preg we won't be doing anything further. Just doing another pap after birth and then prob another colpo to see where things are going. Even my highly interventive OB (whom I only see for well woman care not birth) said not to worry right now, it would prob take 8-9 yrs before turning into cancer.

There are a lot of things that can cause an abnormal result though. Including if you've recently had sex, are bleeding slightly, etc. Why don't you talk to them about waiting 4 mos and then doing another pap? It's a more conservative approach but it's a completely acceptable one IMO and they shouldn't give you too much trouble.

If it makes you feel any better the colpo and the biopsy were a breeze and didn't feel any worse than the pap.


----------

